
Coming Soon to Checkouts: Microchip-Card Payment Systems - snake117
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/24/business/smallbusiness/coming-soon-to-checkouts-microchip-card-payment-systems.html
======
davidf18
Apple Pay is much simpler. They only need install NFC terminals and not worry
about any software.

